# Dirty Dirty



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Great pictures...Mine love the mud as well.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Now that is what I call a mudbath! Tell Bonnie lots of women pay a lot of money for that look! What a sweetie!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

LOVE mud puppy pictures  Thanks for sharing !! And good for you for having fun with it too. Some owners don't, but the dogs sure have fun with this stuff when we relax and just let it happen. Makes for some great moments. Good job, Mom !!!


----------



## Bonnie Gold (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks, Pity some don't take the time to have fun when all it takes is a hose down when you're done. I needed a hose down too heheh :bowl:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Bonnie is beautiful even wallowing in the mud! Such cute pictures of her. Why are goldens so drawn to their mud baths? It seems like they love their mud more than any other breed.


----------



## Bonnie Gold (Dec 19, 2006)

Mud baths & water - it seems Bonnie is wet almost all the time, lucky we live in a warm climate all year round. Al though that means she will never get to play in the snow like alot of your goldens do.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

yup... mud! The very BEST thing!!! Sorry to hear that she has hip problems.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

And they charge $100 in Calistoga to do the same darn thing!!! Way to go Bonnie!!


----------



## Bonnie Gold (Dec 19, 2006)

Phewwww just had a swim & then a bath & now Bonnie is all smelling beautiful again


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Mud and Goldens ~ Puddles and Boys
Ahh yes - I know it well! 
Great photos! Love #2 with the little tongue sticking out!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Great pics! The only thing better than being wet is being WET & MUDDY! Very cute!


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

Great pictures, Bonnie is so pretty!

She looks like she enjoyed her mud bath.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> Mud and Goldens ~ Puddles and Boys
> Ahh yes - I know it well!


I couldn't have said it better!
Bonnie is beautiful...muddy or not! :smooch: I have basically surrendered to having muddy floors if the weather is rainy. It all sweeps up and my 2 goldens bring me so much pleasure it sort of makes up for the "dirty days".


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Those pictures are too funny! She looks to be saying, "I know I'm dirty Mom, but you still love ME!"


----------

